# Combat Veteran Music



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

This thread is dedicated to all the Combat Veterans out there.
I'm a Combat Veteran. US ARMY 9th Infantry Combat Medic, Republic of Vietnam, 1969-1970.
These are some songs that tell our story.
Please feel free to add your own.
Stay Strong!

Enjoy your Freedom

[video=youtube;cheDsENypjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cheDsENypjU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's to all the true Warfighters

[video=youtube;YINSbDmd2mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=YINSbDmd2mI[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

Combat Veteran

[video=youtube;D150NF4UpiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=D150NF4UpiU[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

Recruiter song, "It's not a job, it's an adventure":
[video=youtube;XFDmVkYUo5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XFDmVkYUo5c[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

The guy's to your left & right
[video=youtube;sXa0Z3Ad5uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXa0Z3Ad5uw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

The Green Berets

[video=youtube;0y5GDvN9_OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0y5GDvN9_OE[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2013)

AIC Rooster
[video=youtube;pjQ321z681A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pjQ321z681A[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 26, 2013)

A lot of CCR videos out there.

[video=youtube;FAa6_574nAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAa6_574nAs[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 26, 2013)

We used to play Rooster before going on convoys, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> A lot of CCR videos out there.
> 
> [video=youtube;FAa6_574nAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAa6_574nAs[/video]


Boy that one gave me flashbacks! Some of the guys in this video were from my unit; 9th Infantry!!! Drive on!!
Thank you


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2013)

My first kill

[video=youtube;HMpSNfbHfcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=HMpSNfbHfcA[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2013)

8th of November

[video=youtube;ozpdBvB0hek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ozpdBvB0hek[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2013)

Many times, while surfing, I put on "Radio Vietnam"
Vietnam war era music done "Armed Forces Radio" style

I swear I can hear the choppers off in the distance!

Radio Vietnam:http://www.live365.com/index.live?action=new1#stations/wanderlust2k3

Infantry patrol Vietnam


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2013)

I learned a few things from Charlie, that I haven't forgotten


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2013)

What don't kill you, makes you stronger
I lived thru Vietnam. Every day after that 'is gravy'!
Please really enjoy each day of your life


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2013)

Sweet music bro....this is me in Afghanland ..OEF 11-12

I have been active since Nov 99.. I have about 2 weeks left if my unit hurries the fuck up


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2013)

We gotta get outta this place

[youtube]wJVpihgwE18[/youtube]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2013)

Drive on soldier!
[video=youtube;iAbgmXVaOc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iAbgmXVaOc8[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> We gotta get outta this place
> 
> [youtube]wJVpihgwE18[/youtube]


The best thing about being a medic in Vietnam was, never walking point! Walking point was a "Very High Risk" real world experience!
Thank you for your service, I got nothing but love for yah brother, Hug!
doublejj
P.S. They didn't even like for me to be near the CO or the RTO, because they were high priority targets. Everybody looked out for "Doc"!lol!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2013)

Door gunner
[video=youtube;xQce5RiqL8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xQce5RiqL8g[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2013)

Look what I found in my duf bag when I got home, ooops.........."M1911A1 US ARMY"
My most trusted friend for over 40 years!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2013)

9th Infantry in Vietnam

[video=youtube;p1DOSDcWAGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1DOSDcWAGY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2013)

Search & Destroy Vietnam

[video=youtube;URIHiUsKxVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URIHiUsKxVs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2013)

Talking to myself

[video=youtube;P7pdhUanZ0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=P7pdhUanZ0A[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2013)

To much training

[video=youtube;fb3Oq5m1cLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fb3Oq5m1cLI[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2013)

My life in 1970
[video=youtube;qlQ1SvUk8Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qlQ1SvUk8Tc[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2013)

By 1970, medic's were in short supply in Vietnam. So as units were rotated in from the field for down time in the rear, the medics were re-attached to other units & went back out. I served with 5-6 different companies in Vietnam. 
I thought I was going to have it easier when I volunteered for medic school. But medics served more combat time than any other MOS. 

Well, my mother always said "You may never amount to anything, but you can still serve as a bad example to others!"


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2013)

When I dedicated this thread to combat veterans, I didn't entend to exclude anyone else from responding.
Please feel free to post a comment or music. 
It's part of the recovery program for us to interact with "normal" people.lol
Where's the love?


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2013)

I joined the Army out of high school with a buddy. After basic training I tried to get him to go to medic school with me, but he said "no way, I want a safe job in the rear with the gear". So he became a truck driver.
I ran into him about 9 months in country at a field hospital. His job consisted of driving a dump truck full of dirt, backwards in front of tank convoys, looking for mines. A dump truck & a private, were much easier to replace than a tank. He was recovering from hitting a mine & had earned his second Purple Heart!
There aren't many safe jobs in the Army


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2013)

FNG's & old guys

[video=youtube;u8kkFF62ko4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=u8kkFF62ko4[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2013)

Man in the doorway

[video=youtube;fq0vFuIcOac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq0vFuIcOac&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## abalonehx (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;NUmIO_MG5IU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUmIO_MG5IU[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2013)

That was a great one bro, remindes me of the "Free Mexican Air Force"

Cough, cough, dude, you drive!:[video=youtube;4dlFMKmE7pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4dlFMKmE7pg[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2013)

My theme song for many years.
My dads family is from Kentucky & my grandad was a moonshiner during prohibition.
Copperhead road:[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2013)

Vietnam Medal of Honor reciepient Navy Seal Micheal Thornton. 
Balls of steel!

[video=youtube;Tc1KrzKavns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc1KrzKavns&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qvtzCxTwq-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvtzCxTwq-M&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

Seriously no one posted this? They played this in EVERY commander's call. Hub was on the verge of shooting the PA system.

[video=youtube;8ZZf619DIpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZZf619DIpo[/video]

My most precious war souvenir. I keep these under my side of the bed. That always meant he was home. They are so precious. As you can see I'm in the midst of polishing them again. God I'm glad he came home every time for a full career. Shit I'm jackpot lucky.


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;AgYLr_LfhLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYLr_LfhLo[/video]

be it my 42 years of love of country and those who fought for us or not.. 

God Bless those who have and will fall for the freedom of those who are alive..


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> ................snip..............
> I thought I was going to have it easier when I volunteered for medic school. ......snip.........


ROFLMAO!! VOLUNTEERED! uhhhhhhh no. What were you an officer's kid? First rule NEVER VOLUNTEER! I hope that helped. Oh and be ready to step BACK when they ask or you might find yourself volunteered 

LOL, glad you made it home. Remember next life, don't volunteer


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> [video=youtube;AgYLr_LfhLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYLr_LfhLo[/video]
> 
> be it my 42 years of love of country and those who fought for us or not..
> 
> God Bless those who have and will fall for the freedom of those who are alive..


I patched their broken bodies, but not their souls. Thank you gioua.


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! VOLUNTEERED! uhhhhhhh no. What were you an officer's kid? First rule NEVER VOLUNTEER! I hope that helped. Oh and be ready to step BACK when they ask or you might find yourself volunteered
> 
> LOL, glad you made it home. Remember next life, don't volunteer


They were drafting anything with a pulse, if you "volunteered" at least you had some choices. I was going in the Army either way!
Thanks brother


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> They were drafting anything with a pulse, if you "volunteered" at least you had some choices. I was going in the Army either way!
> Thanks brother


I remember. I was there.... you still didn't... well never mind  Pssssst I'm a gurl OH and I was simply teasing you. Not seriously calling you stupid. I only call the hubby that.


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2013)

Ooops sorry sister!...........I'm glad everything worked out for your hubby. And please tell him thank you from me!
P.S. I threw my boots & everything else away as soon as I got home. Being a Vietnam vet was not cool in 1970.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Ooops sorry sister!...........I'm glad everything worked out for your hubby. And please tell him thank you from me!
> P.S. I threw my boots & everything else away as soon as I got home. Being a Vietnam vet was not cool in 1970.


My hub didn't have a choice. He did 22+ years. He used his boots until Desert Storm and no he was never cool  but I love him just the same. I've thanked him a million times for surviving. My first boyfriend did not come home.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 14, 2013)

This thread has got me thinking about my time working in the archives; during my post-military university days. One job I had was to sit and transcribe hundreds and hundreds of hours of interviews with veterans; mostly Vietnam veterans. It was very enlightening, interesting, and though it may sound bad... amusing. I say it was amusing because I began to recognize place names etc. And you'd hear stories from two or three people that had never met in their lives, but were both involved in the same "events". It was very interesting because I got to hear personal testimonies and could see the big picture. The sad thing is, I think I am the only person to have touched those tapes since the early 90's and probably still today. They will just sit in old green filing cabinets in the basement forever.


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2013)

That was kinda why I started this thread, Nietz. Thanks for serving!


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2013)

Hooyah, subbed!!


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2013)

Hooyah!
[video=youtube;ga6-hdrL-EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ga6-hdrL-EA[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gz3Cc7wlfkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI[/video]

I love the smell of napalm in the morning. ...and cordite in the afternoon. ...and C4, PETN, RDX, etc at night.


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2013)

Prepping the LZ

[video=youtube;vjBSJV0yHA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjBSJV0yHA8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2013)

Great vid doublejj. Those 2.75's were first used on Cobras during nam at An Loc. I love me some mini-guns!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

Here's our kids kickin' it old school, HD no less, they rule!
[video=youtube;lyVOqMnlAhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=lyVOqMnlAhI#t=24 9s[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2013)

First 5min in the Marine Corps!
I grew-up in San Diego, & no matter what time you went by MCRD, you would see marines out doing PT! You could go by at 3:00am, Always!

[video=youtube;VhpXrSE0g6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhpXrSE0g6Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2013)

Vietnam war music video
[video=youtube;qMl_9AtOD30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qMl_9AtOD30[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2013)

8mm film footage, shot by Cobra gunship pilot, from Cincinnati, Ohio, in the Central Highlands of South Vietnam, 1968. This pilot was shot down (the first time) 12 minutes into his first mission in Vietnam, while flying a Huey Gunship. The pilot later was awarded America's second highest medal for valor. Video of the medal presentation is at the end of the film.

[video=youtube;_5kAZbU75Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kAZbU75Mc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Great vid doublejj. Those 2.75's were first used on Cobras during nam at An Loc. I love me some mini-guns!!


Battle of An Loc:
[video=youtube;fCTdsKQYAw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fCTdsKQYAw8[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;6dMhWYi-TGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dMhWYi-TGU[/video]

Doublejj were you in the Corps?

I've got some pix of me with weapons, including my rifle with M203 40mm but I can't post them.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2013)

No, US Army...........I just can across the Marine Corps video, & I grew up right around MCRD San Diego.
I carried an M16 & .45 in Vietnam


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2013)

An Khe Army Airfield
[video=youtube;oeFq4ju31wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=oeFq4ju31wI[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 17, 2013)

I'm so glad we got rid of the M-16 and the GAU-5. The M-4 is so much better.


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2013)

Welcome to the family

[video=youtube;0ysoy6Gq9CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ysoy6Gq9CQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2013)

Gods own lunatics

[video=youtube;F_gJTsRSd38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_gJTsRSd38&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2013)

Chicks dig Huey's

[video=youtube;oLdS_pbOXu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oLdS_pbOXu8[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2013)

The Huey

[video=youtube;MSvN2os2djM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MSvN2os2djM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

For the 7th Cav. at the battle of Leyte, October 1944.

[video=youtube;IKI4GQ4c9g0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IKI4GQ4c9g0[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> For the 7th Cav. at the battle of Leyte, October 1944.
> 
> [video=youtube;IKI4GQ4c9g0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IKI4GQ4c9g0[/video]


Eh curious2garden you been to the Philippines?? I'm going to meet my my girl there to propose.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Eh curious2garden you been to the Philippines?? I'm going to meet my my girl there to propose.


youve never met your girlfriend who youre going to propose too?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 18, 2013)

I haven't met her yet. We talk on Skype. I'm just not sure also. I think maybe we are rushing. She knows I smoke weed. But I wonder if she will truly tolerate it.


----------



## Meast007 (May 18, 2013)

well then why get married if you are unsure?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 18, 2013)

When where together I will know... She knows I'm not rich. She knows I'm no Brad Pitt. She was cute awhile back too. She asked my mother for her blessings and if she would except her. I like submissive women. And pinays tend to be that way.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 18, 2013)

On a lighter note. [video=youtube;5MtdIO23MKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MtdIO23MKM[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Look what I found in my duf bag when I got home, ooops.........."M1911A1 US ARMY"
> My most trusted friend for over 40 years!




You earned so much and recieved so little. No way we can repay you for what you have done. But THANKS


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> My theme song for many years.
> My dads family is from Kentucky & my grandad was a moonshiner during prohibition.
> Copperhead road:[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


Grew up in the business . Making and delivery.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Vietnam Medal of Honor reciepient Navy Seal Micheal Thornton.
> Balls of steel!
> 
> [video=youtube;Tc1KrzKavns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc1KrzKavns&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]





This is what a true man is. I have no words to explain what this does to me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

I'm dedicating this to the hub. The 'music' is the TF-33. Those engines meant I was safe and no one could hurt me. This is one of his last missions. They were keeping us safe from tumbleweeds and sand  Thankfully this does NOT illustrate their accuracy with pedal doors, oh yeah and tail cones ha! Somehow I never saw the film on that one LOL. Anyway this is a 3 ship sortie. Good stories.

When they show you the pallet drops and you look down the long belly of the beast (minimal config, troop seats, no comfort pallet), imagine that filled with caskets, dark and silent. The casket ships were never left alone. We couldn't do it like we do today. But in the dark watches of the night a young 2 stripper kept vigilance alone, in the dark at Clark.

They never lost a loadmaster on a drop LOL (they wore parachutes), although standing at the back kicking cargo you gotta wonder. But I guess 2 leashes and a parachute make it an exercise in futility.

[video=youtube;X4Tr5rBd1N8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;list=PLDC4CC2A0DD1 241BC&amp;v=X4Tr5rBd1N8[/video]

Bless you mother mac and thank you to the C141 who was never meant to be burnt up so young using **edited by hub** gopher poontang warning system**.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Eh curious2garden you been to the Philippines?? I'm going to meet my my girl there to propose.


Yes. The PI is almost a painfully beautiful place. But why so quick on the married thing? I would not be quite so quick if I were you. I mean go see the Philippines, meet the lady, but do that a few times before proposing. There's no rush life is looooooooong.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> When where together I will know... She knows I'm not rich. She knows I'm no Brad Pitt. She was cute awhile back too. She asked my mother for her blessings and if she would except her. I like submissive women. And pinays tend to be that way.


She also knows you have the gift of American Citizenship to give. The youth of today seem to forget that almost everyone else puts a HUGE price on that gift. Be very very careful to her you are the goose that could lay the golden egg. You aren't military, are you? (Sorry, I didn't mean that as an insult and realized it could look that way. The young military boys have the Sgt's around to whisper motherly advice in their ears and although I'm editing the wording that's the gist.)


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

potpimp said:


> [video=youtube;6dMhWYi-TGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dMhWYi-TGU[/video]
> 
> Doublejj were you in the Corps?
> 
> ...




Can you send them private message


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I'm so glad we got rid of the M-16 and the GAU-5. The M-4 is so much better.




I could bust some ass at 300 yards with my 16. I kinda loved it. Now rock and roll was another story.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Hooyah!


Lol, I haven't heard that in years. Since my EOD days, lol.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You earned so much and recieved so little. No way we can repay you for what you have done. But THANKS


Your welcome & thank you.

After Vietnam I kicked around for several years, going from job to job & never seemed to fit in. I never felt comfortable & I was having nightmares every night. It wasn't until I found a job that produced the same high risk, high adenaline environment, like Vietnam, that I settled down & the nightmares went away. I just retired a few years ago, from 25 years working inside Folsom Prison. The staff assault rate at Folsom is 30%, staff have a 1in3 chance of being assaulted at least once each year.
Much to my suprise, since my retirement, the nightmares have started to return, only I've added an additional 25years worth!
I use Medical Marijuana to help with PTSD, & the government tells me I don't have the right own a gun because I use MMJ.

[video=youtube;N5Ts4M3irWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=N5Ts4M3irWM[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2013)

As soon as I got home from Vietnam, I took the original grips off the .45, trying to make it look more 'civillian', & had rubber Pachmyre grips. Reciently, I found the original grips in the bottom of my sox drawer & I decided to put them back on. That's when I noticed the mud..........The grips were still covered with that red Vietnam mud!
I had cleaned the gun, but I just threw the grips in a drawer. 
I guess I brought a little more of Vietnam back with me than I thought.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2013)

For several years after I got home from Vietnam I wore this POW bracelet with the name of a Vietnam POW. I took it off when I found out he had been released from a North Vietnam POW prison in 1975. Something else I had in the sox drawer.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Your welcome & thank you.
> 
> After Vietnam I kicked around for several years, going from job to job & never seemed to fit in. I never felt comfortable & I was having nightmares every night. It wasn't until I found a job that produced the same high risk, high adenaline environment, like Vietnam, that I settled down & the nightmares went away. I just retired a few years ago, from 25 years working inside Folsom Prison. The staff assault rate at Folsom is 30%, staff have a 1in3 chance of being assaulted at least once each year.
> Much to my suprise, since my retirement, the nightmares have started to return, only I've added an additional 25years worth!
> ...




You have more right to own that 1911 than the dam people telling. you that you cant own it. Dam Im blind. Any way I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## potpimp (May 18, 2013)

Curious2garden the C141 was an outstanding trash hauler; I'm VERY acquainted with them. But I've always said that the C130 is the best deal the DoD ever got on anything; not that is one multi-talented platform.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Chicks dig Huey's


LOL you know I've thought a lot about this. Philosophically I like Huey's but they never brought me anything I really wanted. Anyway one interesting thing I learned about recovering patients from Huey's (and other choppers), is don't wear a scrub dress. It's great for the pilot but damn hard to get your hands on the critically ill patient when your dress is over your head, duh. Especially when you are so damn green you don't wear panties under your pantyhose.... 

I thought that pilot was going to stroke he laughed so hard. Turned out everyone else knew this but they failed to pass this tidbit on to me. Part of gas lighting the newb. That was the day I stopped wearing scrub dresses, duh.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you know I've thought a lot about this. Philosophically I like Huey's but they never brought me anything I really wanted. Anyway one interesting thing I learned about recovering patients from Huey's (and other choppers), is don't wear a scrub dress. It's great for the pilot but damn hard to get your hands on the critically ill patient when your dress is over your head, duh. Especially when you are so damn green you don't wear panties under your pantyhose....
> 
> I thought that pilot was going to stroke he laughed so hard. Turned out everyone else knew this but they failed to pass this tidbit on to me. Part of gas lighting the newb. That was the day I stopped wearing scrub dresses, duh.


LOL!
Some of the bravest men I ever saw in Vietnam were Dust Off Medivac pilots...........True hero's every one!


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2013)

Vietnam Battle of Ia Drang valley, LZ Albany hero, saved many lives
More of his company's soldiers lived thru the battle, than the other 3 companies in the Battalion combined.
The real......... "run Forrest, run!"

[video=youtube;gmW11FKveJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gmW11FKveJg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> LOL!
> Some of the bravest men I ever saw in Vietnam were Dust Off Medivac pilots...........True hero's every one!


Yes they were. I flew with them on a few occasions. Sometimes we had to shuffle patients about and well when you have to do it fast we'd take one out in the chopper while the others circled to bring more in. Of course being the youngster I got the nod. Suffice to say I get air sick. By that time I was smart enough to wear men's scrubs AND carry a couple bags. The pilot's tried, god love 'em, to keep it smooth but sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.

I felt so sorry for the patient's. When their LOC was enough to tell them the person they were depending on to keep them alive was as green as the bird they were in and currently hurling and sounding sicker than themselves...


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes they were. I flew with them on a few occasions. Sometimes we had to shuffle patients about and well when you have to do it fast we'd take one out in the chopper while the others circled to bring more in. Of course being the youngster I got the nod. Suffice to say I get air sick. By that time I was smart enough to wear men's scrubs AND carry a couple bags. The pilot's tried, god love 'em, to keep it smooth but sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> I felt so sorry for the patient's. When their LOC was enough to tell them the person they were depending on to keep them alive was as green as the bird they were in and currently hurling and sounding sicker than themselves...


Thanks soo much for your service & everything you went thru. But trust me, they were just happy to be on that chopper, puke & all! You were an angle from heaven at that point!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Thanks soo much for your service & everything you went thru. But trust me, they were just happy to be on that chopper, puke & all! You were an angle from heaven at that point!


I never served. I was just a nurse who worked trauma. And had either the good or bad fortune to work during a time it rained patients. When you are privileged to be allowed to be present when another person transitions from this life you have been honored. So though I never served I was lucky enough on occasion to render support to some who did and their thanks are all that was ever necessary.

But thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I never served. I was just a nurse who worked trauma. And had either the good or bad fortune to work during a time it rained patients. When you are privileged to be allowed to be present when another person transitions from this life you have been honored. So though I never served I was lucky enough on occasion to render support to some who did and their thanks are all that was ever necessary.
> 
> But thank you for your kind thoughts.


I have known for a while you are special. Thank You


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2013)

Jack Mapes Platoon Sgt

We had been pinned down for almost two days. The Sun is about an hour from setting. We are almost out of ammo our radio is dead and we don&#8217;t want to face another night surrounded by Viet Cong in the bush. Last night had been bad enough with plenty of ammo. But the combination of no ammo and no light just didn&#8217;t sit well with me. I low-crawl up the creek to check the rest of my squad. Everyone is still in good shape but no one&#8217;s got more than a half dozen rounds of ammunition. It&#8217;s my call and my responsibility. I&#8217;m the Sarge in charge. I have to choose someone to send for help and I&#8217;ll probably be sending that someone to his death. I crawl back to my position thinking hard about alternatives and the fact that this mission has been a bust from the start.Yesterday morning my squad escorted a four-men demo team to blow a wooden bridge located a few clicks from our company&#8217;s position. We had no problems getting to the bridge and I was thinking _&#8216;piece of cake&#8217;_ mission. But I thought too damn soon. We set up a defensive perimeter and the demo team went to the bridge to do their thing. I wasn&#8217;t paying much attention until I saw the demo guy, who was carrying all the explosives, start walking across the bridge like he was on a Sunday stroll back in the world. I yelled a warning just as the sniper blew his left leg out from under him. He went down screaming holding his leg. My squad opened up with suppressive fire. Then despite all the training and yelling to &#8216;Take Cover&#8217;, &#8216;Get Down&#8217;, &#8216;Hit the Deck&#8217;. The rest of the demo team ran out on the bridge to aid their wounded buddy. When the rest of the demo team reached their wounded buddy, the sniper sprung the trap by shooting one of the demo packs. The entire demo team disappeared.So here we are pinned down, lost a whole demo team, out of food, only a few dozen rounds left, no grenades, no flares, no radio, the Sun is sinking swiftly, and out of cigarettes. There was only one thing left for me to do. I decided I&#8217;d have to go get some cigarettes. I low-crawled up the creek telling my men my plan. There&#8217;s a lot of volunteering, protesting, even some regulation citing but it&#8217;s my call. Back in my position I take a few quick looks over the creek bank trying to map out my best rout. It&#8217;s at least a hundred-and-fifty yards of rice paddies to the nearest cover. I toss my remaining ammo to my radio man. I tell him to take care of my 16 it&#8217;ll just slow me down. I signal my men then scramble up out of the creek bed in a dead run. I hear AKs open up but they haven&#8217;t got my number yet. When I feel the rounds getting too close I fall and lay still like I&#8217;m dead. I wait until I think they have relaxed, then jump up and run like a bandit again until the rounds get too close. Then fall again and play dead. Sometimes I make it ten yards and sometimes I make it twenty but it still seems like forever. I cuss my men because they are wasting their ammunition trying to throw off the VC&#8217;s aim. I think, &#8216;You dummies! I told you to save your darn ammo. What if I don&#8217;t make it?&#8217; Their selflessness renews my determination, recharges my energy. I check my position. I figure I&#8217;ve got about another hundred yards. But my odds are improving as I get farther away from the enemy&#8217;s positions. I jump up and run like a rabbit. I feel good. The rounds kick up mud and rice plants all around me. I think about zig-zagging but don&#8217;t want to because my buddies are probably out of ammo by now and I don&#8217;t want to waste the time. I&#8217;m almost to the tree line now and nothing is going to stop me.Finally, I hit the treeline but I don&#8217;t stop running. I don&#8217;t have time to walk. All I can think of is my friends back there in that creek who thought nothing of themselves and used the last of their ammo to protect my worthless ass. I arrive at my company too winded to explain. I run to the ammo and grab as much ammo as I can carry. People are asking me questions but I can&#8217;t answer. I can only do what I came to do. A couple of guys get the idea, grab some ammo, their 16s and somebody else grabs an M-60. Finally I can speak and without stopping I relate the situation to the LT. Then I run back the way I&#8217;d come with the others close behind me. It&#8217;s still taking to damn long. My mind runs through all the depressing possibilities as we make our way toward my men in the creek. Then as we clear the treeline at the edge of the rice paddies I hear a chopper. It comes in low off to our left and opens up on the VC&#8217;s position. Thank GOD for Hueys.
​


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;yj1X2WpiiOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yj1X2WpiiOE[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 20, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Jack Mapes Platoon Sgt
> 
> We had been pinned down for almost two days. The Sun is about an hour from setting. We are almost out of ammo our radio is dead and we don&#8217;t want to face another night surrounded by Viet Cong in the bush. Last night had been bad enough with plenty of ammo. But the combination of no ammo and no light just didn&#8217;t sit well with me. I low-crawl up the creek to check the rest of my squad. Everyone is still in good shape but no one&#8217;s got more than a half dozen rounds of ammunition. It&#8217;s my call and my responsibility. I&#8217;m the Sarge in charge. I have to choose someone to send for help and I&#8217;ll probably be sending that someone to his death. I crawl back to my position thinking hard about alternatives and the fact that this mission has been a bust from the start.Yesterday morning my squad escorted a four-men demo team to blow a wooden bridge located a few clicks from our company&#8217;s position. We had no problems getting to the bridge and I was thinking _&#8216;piece of cake&#8217;_ mission. But I thought too damn soon. We set up a defensive perimeter and the demo team went to the bridge to do their thing. I wasn&#8217;t paying much attention until I saw the demo guy, who was carrying all the explosives, start walking across the bridge like he was on a Sunday stroll back in the world. I yelled a warning just as the sniper blew his left leg out from under him. He went down screaming holding his leg. My squad opened up with suppressive fire. Then despite all the training and yelling to &#8216;Take Cover&#8217;, &#8216;Get Down&#8217;, &#8216;Hit the Deck&#8217;. The rest of the demo team ran out on the bridge to aid their wounded buddy. When the rest of the demo team reached their wounded buddy, the sniper sprung the trap by shooting one of the demo packs. The entire demo team disappeared.So here we are pinned down, lost a whole demo team, out of food, only a few dozen rounds left, no grenades, no flares, no radio, the Sun is sinking swiftly, and out of cigarettes. There was only one thing left for me to do. I decided I&#8217;d have to go get some cigarettes. I low-crawled up the creek telling my men my plan. There&#8217;s a lot of volunteering, protesting, even some regulation citing but it&#8217;s my call. Back in my position I take a few quick looks over the creek bank trying to map out my best rout. It&#8217;s at least a hundred-and-fifty yards of rice paddies to the nearest cover. I toss my remaining ammo to my radio man. I tell him to take care of my 16 it&#8217;ll just slow me down. I signal my men then scramble up out of the creek bed in a dead run. I hear AKs open up but they haven&#8217;t got my number yet. When I feel the rounds getting too close I fall and lay still like I&#8217;m dead. I wait until I think they have relaxed, then jump up and run like a bandit again until the rounds get too close. Then fall again and play dead. Sometimes I make it ten yards and sometimes I make it twenty but it still seems like forever. I cuss my men because they are wasting their ammunition trying to throw off the VC&#8217;s aim. I think, &#8216;You dummies! I told you to save your darn ammo. What if I don&#8217;t make it?&#8217; Their selflessness renews my determination, recharges my energy. I check my position. I figure I&#8217;ve got about another hundred yards. But my odds are improving as I get farther away from the enemy&#8217;s positions. I jump up and run like a rabbit. I feel good. The rounds kick up mud and rice plants all around me. I think about zig-zagging but don&#8217;t want to because my buddies are probably out of ammo by now and I don&#8217;t want to waste the time. I&#8217;m almost to the tree line now and nothing is going to stop me.Finally, I hit the treeline but I don&#8217;t stop running. I don&#8217;t have time to walk. All I can think of is my friends back there in that creek who thought nothing of themselves and used the last of their ammo to protect my worthless ass. I arrive at my company too winded to explain. I run to the ammo and grab as much ammo as I can carry. People are asking me questions but I can&#8217;t answer. I can only do what I came to do. A couple of guys get the idea, grab some ammo, their 16s and somebody else grabs an M-60. Finally I can speak and without stopping I relate the situation to the LT. Then I run back the way I&#8217;d come with the others close behind me. It&#8217;s still taking to damn long. My mind runs through all the depressing possibilities as we make our way toward my men in the creek. Then as we clear the treeline at the edge of the rice paddies I hear a chopper. It comes in low off to our left and opens up on the VC&#8217;s position. Thank GOD for Hueys.
> ​



Thank you kindly for sharing. Please post more if you would like to share


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2013)

One day while patrolling in a sector of our AO that we had not been thru before, we came across an old mostly fallen down, barbed wire fence. There were no fences shown on our maps. We wondered if we had strayed off course, but everything else said we were where we were supposed to be. While waiting for further instructions before we crossed the wire, one of our squad found an old sign, facing out, on the fence wire. You could barely read it, but it was in French........French?.......We radioed what we could make out of the French words, and got a real suprise to find out we had just walked thru an old French mine field!
The things you don't find in the jungle!


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

There's a mil-speak term for that JJ: "FARFU".


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> There's a mil-speak term for that JJ: "FARFU".


LOL!.....Do you mean "TARFU"; "Things Are Really Fucked Up"?.....
or FUBAR........."Fucked Up Beyond All Repair"?
or SNAFU........."Situation Normal, All Fucked Up"?.............lol!


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

LMAO, a damn typo; yes it was supposed to be TARFU. I'm 61 but I tested 20/16 vision less than a year ago. It's still a little fuzzy in the mornings.


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2013)

The most humbling experience of my life had to be the time I was waiting for the bus (a 2 1/2 ton truck) at the bus stop on Binh Thuy to go into Can Tho for the afternoon. There were three of us all waiting together and, as usual, not paying too much attention as to what was going on around us. We heard a beep-beep from a jeep horn and the driver asked us if we wanted a ride into town. Well this kind of luxury did not come often so we all jumped in. I ended right behind the driver. Shortly after we left the base the driver asked how we _liked_ Viet Nam. Being out spoken anyway, I told him _exactly_ how much I _liked_ Nam. Unfortunately, I did not spare the language that most of us spoke when in a bunker with our M60's. I raved on-and-on while one of my buddies kept elbowing me in the ribs. Finally, I exhausted my feelings about Nam. The rest of the ride went rather quietly. Our driver let us out downtown at our location of request. As I exited the jeep I noticed that small silver cross on his collar. I never even got his name as I was only concerned with making myself as small and invisible as possible by that time.
Later, I wished I could have apologized to the Chaplain but I never saw him around the base again. The weight of that little Bible I carried in my upper left shirt pocket seemed a little heavier for a few days until I finally apologized to the proper deity. Needless to say, from that time on, when ever someone asked how I liked Nam I was a little softer on the description.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LMAO, a damn typo; yes it was supposed to be TARFU. I'm 61 but I tested 20/16 vision less than a year ago. It's still a little fuzzy in the mornings.


The range on that test? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 21, 2013)

He should have known better than to ask that though... don't you think?


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> The range on that test? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Beats me; it was done in a real doctors office, you know, tongue depressors and rubber gloves and shit.  

Maybe I should have said "Tango Alpha Romeo Foxtrot Utah".


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> The most humbling experience of my life had to be the time I was waiting for the bus (a 2 1/2 ton truck) at the bus stop on Binh Thuy to go into Can Tho for the afternoon. There were three of us all waiting together and, as usual, not paying too much attention as to what was going on around us. We heard a beep-beep from a jeep horn and the driver asked us if we wanted a ride into town. Well this kind of luxury did not come often so we all jumped in. I ended right behind the driver. Shortly after we left the base the driver asked how we _liked_ Viet Nam. Being out spoken anyway, I told him _exactly_ how much I _liked_ Nam. Unfortunately, I did not spare the language that most of us spoke when in a bunker with our M60's. I raved on-and-on while one of my buddies kept elbowing me in the ribs. Finally, I exhausted my feelings about Nam. The rest of the ride went rather quietly. Our driver let us out downtown at our location of request. As I exited the jeep I noticed that small silver cross on his collar. I never even got his name as I was only concerned with making myself as small and invisible as possible by that time.
> Later, I wished I could have apologized to the Chaplain but I never saw him around the base again. The weight of that little Bible I carried in my upper left shirt pocket seemed a little heavier for a few days until I finally apologized to the proper deity. Needless to say, from that time on, when ever someone asked how I liked Nam I was a little softer on the description.






HEY WE are all normal. Afraid I have done much worse.


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2013)

Walking point with Vietnam scout dogs

[video=youtube;wdAPk5odBtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wdAPk5odBtU[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2013)

One type of mission our platoon regularly went on in Vietnam was ambush's. This particular misson we were to stop night use of the main hwy between Saigon & Long Binh. This was like setting up an ambush on I-80. We were told not to blow-up the road, it would slow down daytime traffic. 
Around midnight we see a lone headlight coming, heading for Saigon, we let him get into range & then opened up on that little motorcycle with our M16's & (2)M60's. Tracers went thru his spokes & ricocheted all around his head. He kept at full throttle until his tailight faded out of sight. This was kinda embarrassing, & not the kind of thing to enhance an infantry platoons warrior reputation. Vowing to do better next time, we waited. 
About an hour later, 2 spaced out single headlights approached from the same direction. When the first one got into range, the same thing happened. We must have fired 1/2 of all our ammo at that guy. The sky turned red with muzzle flashes & tracers, to no avail. Our whole effort was only rewarded with a slight wobble to the tailight as it faded out of sight. The third guy could see what just happened & stopped. He turned around & went back the other way for a couple hundred yards & stopped. His headlight slowly turned back around & he sat there for a couple minutes. His desire to get to Saigon was more than his respect for our platoons marksmanship & he decided to go for it!
I don't know if it was out of respect for the guy's bravery, or fear that we would all miss again, but our platoon Sgt called 'stand down' & let him pass. Everyone swore to secrecy & I never heard that night mentioned again.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;07-RnI8W4xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07-RnI8W4xY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;OkAr9Bov5Gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkAr9Bov5Gc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2013)

I was sure this was written by a soldier in a foxhole the first time I heard this

[video=youtube;_pEP0c-UutA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_pEP0c-UutA[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> She also knows you have the gift of American Citizenship to give. The youth of today seem to forget that almost everyone else puts a HUGE price on that gift. Be very very careful to her you are the goose that could lay the golden egg. You aren't military, are you? (Sorry, I didn't mean that as an insult and realized it could look that way. The young military boys have the Sgt's around to whisper motherly advice in their ears and although I'm editing the wording that's the gist.)


Nah I'm not military. But I would go ape shit if...I had a Sgt. at base waxing my lady.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 24, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You earned so much and recieved so little. No way we can repay you for what you have done. But THANKS


What year is it??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 24, 2013)

What year is that 911 double j?


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> What year is that 911 double j?


It's a Ithaca, made during WWII. It was made in 1943-44, I'm not sure.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 24, 2013)

Ah OK was gonna ask if it was a colt looks clean. Colt was issued mainly to government. And came about when something stronger than a .38 was needed. However Ithaca was contracted to make some as well. Ithaca as well as many others took advantage of the craze people have for the model. 

Yours looks clean. Field strip after use or every once in awhile. She'll out last you by many life times. Give her a good port polishing and she will be ultra reliable.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2013)

It took me a few minutes to find a photo of the slide "ITHACA GUN CO"







I had to buy a new barrell to get her to shoot straight. The original barrell was rusted smooth from years of service in humid tropical climate.
She shoots nice tight groups now!


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

When Maj "Dutch" van Kirk, piloted the B29 'Enola Gay' over Hiroshima to deliver the atomic bomb in 1945, he was wearing a 1911 .45 on his hip....... just in case.
Nothing like the security of wearing a .45!


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

One of the main reasons the 1911 is .45cal, is because as a U.S. Cavalry weapon, it was designed to shoot horses as well as men!
God created man, Sam Colt made them equal!


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

Here's a story from Vietnam.

*John E. Holbrook*
In early July 1967 I was sent to South Vietnam to try to determine why many of the 500 lb. bombs being delivered by naval aircraft were not detonating. I had extensive experience with both conventional and nuclear weapons. The VC would dig up these duds, melt out the Amatol and use the explosive to manufacture crude but very effective anti-personnel booby traps. I was assigned an EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) team and we would be escorted by whatever Army or Marine units were available for protection. We would remove the fuses and detonate the bombs.
On July 13, 1967, while on one of these missions, we were attacked by a force of approximately 50 Viet Cong. As the attack developed my M16A1 jammed, which left me unarmed. I came across a wounded Marine officer, Captain Eldon M. Martin lying in a rice paddy. Captain Martin, although severely wounded was alert and indicated that he was lying on an M14, which was under water and that he had a fully loaded .45 pistol in his holster.
As I removed the Colt M1911A1 .45 automatic (serial # 23002XX) from the Captain, I observed three VC armed with AK-47s moving toward me in a crouched position through the thick grass which was about 2 meters high. I waited until they were within about 4 meters from me. I rose to a kneeling position using the grass as a shield. I put the front sight of the Colt on the man on the left and pulled the trigger. The man in the middle went down! I had jerked the trigger and was very lucky to have gotten a hit. I then moved back to the man on the left, held my breath and fired again. This round hit the man on the left in the chest and he went down. The last man realized what was happening and began firing his AK in my direction. I could see the bullets hitting the water in front of me as he brought the AK up. I fired my third round which hit the magazine of the AK, then glanced down striking him in the right leg. As he spun around from the impact of the 230 grain bullet, I fired two more rounds one of which hit him in the temple just above the left eye. The gunfight was over!
This action lasted not more that 4 seconds and I got four hits with five rounds of GI 230 grain hardball from a pistol that had mud and water in it. All of these hits were one shot stops against three men armed with automatic weapons. God bless the .45 ACP.
I must thank my father, who was the Sheriff of San Patricio County, Texas during World War II. He carried a Colt Government Model and I was shooting the big Colt when I was 10. I was a very good shot with both pistol and rifle very early in life and took my first deer when I was 11. I must also thank John Browning and Colt for inventing and producing the finest combat pistol ever made, bar none. I believe that if I had been armed with a 9MM, both our names would be on the Vietnam Memorial Wall in Washington D.C.
Captain Martin, although badly wounded, survived the action. He insisted that I keep the Colt and I still have it. The greatest honor was when he named his first son after me in 1971. Unfortunately, Captain Martin died in 1991 of MLS. He was a good man, I miss him as I do all the fine young Americans who died in Vietnam.
After that action, I lost the M16 and acquired an M14, and I was in love.
John E. Holbrook
Chief Aviation Machinist Mate
U.S. Navy (Retired)
SN 361-43-78


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 25, 2013)

My 1911....................


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> My 1911....................


Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 25, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Outstanding!!!!


Thank you ..............But its nothing compared to yours.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2013)

FWIW, I believe the JA stamp is the last portion of FJA, belonging to Lt. Col. Frank J. Atwood, who was the commanding officer and Chief Army Inspector of Ordinance for the Rochester Ordnance District from1943-45. His initials appear on all pistols by Ithica and Remington Rand. A fine WWII weapon you have there, JJ.


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

Thanks BB, you can't see it in that picture, but the "F" is there under the scratch. You can see it if you tilt the gun just right. It's say's FJA.
Thank you for your comments everyone, I know it's only valuable to me, but I will be happy to pass this old war horse to my grandson one day, he's never seen it. I have't shown this weapon to anyone in many years. I hope he'll be suprised.
Here's another picture of this old combat veteran .45


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

Meanwhile back to the music: "Road to Recovery"

[video=youtube;gd__Mqa-v18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gd__Mqa-v18[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2013)

My favorite scene from this movie is when the MP's knock on his door and take one look at him and ask "Are you alright Captain?!"................."Yeah, What's it look like?"....lol!
[video=youtube;L1iBqPxOB6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=L1iBqPxOB6I[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 26, 2013)

Since this is a music thread, I'll ask a trivia question. What is the tune being whistled in the last scene of the movie Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Since this is a music thread, I'll ask a trivia question. What is the tune being whistled in the last scene of the movie Full Metal Jacket?


Damn, I just watched it a couple of weeks ago too.

Isn't it the mickey mouse theme song?


----------



## potpimp (May 26, 2013)

Ding ding ding ding ding; we have winner! Yes it is Joe. There are so many classic lines in that movie. One of my favorites.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding; we have winner! Yes it is Joe. There are so many classic lines in that movie. One of my favorites.


One of my favs too. Right up there w/the godfather trilogy.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2013)

Back for more!
[video=youtube;xol8dHu2K6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xol8dHu2K6M[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 26, 2013)

JJ, that gave me chills man. Some of the shots there were just incredible. The shot of the Raptor punching the SB was total tits. Enjoyed looking at the patches, who's who.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2013)

Ahoy, to all our Navy Sailors out there!
[video=youtube;ud-at_mpGSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud-at_mpGSU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thank you ..............But its nothing compared to yours.


They're cousins bro!


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2013)

You couldn't go anywhere in Vietnam & not hear 'AFVN'

[video=youtube;wuk8AOjGURE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuk8AOjGURE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 27, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day to all my British & Australian & Scottish brothers and sisters in arms.


----------



## potpimp (May 27, 2013)

Happy Memorial day to all my brothers and sisters in arms too. Thank you for your service and sacrifices you and your families have made. Hooyah, Oorah, Hooahh, and yippiekiyay.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2013)

Here's to a peacful & happy Memorial Day to all our brothers & sisters in arms. 
And to all those veterans that have passed on, Thank You for your service, you kept us secure during your watch. We'll never forget!

This is the roughest day of the year for me..................I can still see the faces.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 27, 2013)

Happy memorial day. I never served in the armed forces. I would like to but have a pretty existing condition. Thank you vets that served OUR country and not the GOV.

Double J don't be sad. Pretty sure yer buds wouldn't want you to be a pansy over it.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;PXmWhJkUjjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXmWhJkUjjo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 27, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Here's to a peacful & happy Memorial Day to all our brothers & sisters in arms.
> And to all those veterans that have passed on, Thank You for your service, you kept us secure during your watch. We'll never forget!
> 
> This is the roughest day of the year for me..................I can still see the faces.



Send me a mesage . I will send you my phone number if you want to talk.Im here for you if you need a ear.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Send me a mesage . I will send you my phone number if you want to talk.Im here for you if you need a ear.


I feel the love brother.........thank you


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 28, 2013)

Hope everything is good today. Or should I day better.


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2013)

I'm good bro........I'm alright....... I just take a dip every once in awhile.

I used to try 'not talking about Vietnam' but wasn't exactly working. So I'm trying to be more out with my feelings about happened in Vietnam. 
It's helping, thanks.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 28, 2013)

double jj said:


> I'm good bro........I'm alright....... I just take a dip every once in awhile.
> 
> I used to try 'not talking about Vietnam' but wasn't exactly working. So I'm trying to be more out with my feelings about happened in Vietnam.
> It's helping, thanks.



That dog will bite you when you lease expect it. Key an eye on it.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I'm good bro........I'm alright....... I just take a dip every once in awhile.
> 
> I used to try 'not talking about Vietnam' but wasn't exactly working. So I'm trying to be more out with my feelings about happened in Vietnam.
> It's helping, thanks.


That helps me too. I think at first it is hard to talk about it, but then we are eventually able to and it's healthy. Just gotta take things at your own pace. The nightmares, sleep fights and anxiety attacks eventually stopped.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> [video=youtube;Gz3Cc7wlfkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI[/video]
> 
> I love the smell of napalm in the morning. ...and cordite in the afternoon. ...and C4, PETN, RDX, etc at night.


I have always been an outspoken proponent of the judicious application of energetic materials. cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 28, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> When where together I will know... She knows I'm not rich. She knows I'm no Brad Pitt. She was cute awhile back too. She asked my mother for her blessings and if she would except her. I like submissive women. And pinays tend to be that way.


Lol, don't base your future on stereotypes... You'll wind up very disappointed.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> When where together I will know... She knows I'm not rich. She knows I'm no Brad Pitt. She was cute awhile back too. She asked my mother for her blessings and if she would except her. I like submissive women. And pinays tend to be that way.


This may be unwelcome and it may be wrong. But sometimes the submissive ones pupate, sort of, around 40 years of age ... and re-emerge as cadmium-plated banshees. Be vewwy vewwy caweful. cn


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;2lto5ADu_QM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2lto5ADu_QM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;TbYnPLhIkOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbYnPLhIkOM[/video]

Interesting the channeled rage


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> [video=youtube;Gz3Cc7wlfkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI[/video]
> 
> I love the smell of napalm in the morning. ...and cordite in the afternoon. ...and C4, PETN, RDX, etc at night.


I was wondering when I would see an Apocalypse Now reference.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2013)

Several times in Vietnam I would see our Montagnard scouts, with human ears strung like trophies. I just thought they took pride in killing an enemy & kept a souvenir. It wasn't until I got home that I found out that was how they got paid by the CIA! Look up "Phoenix Program"...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mjrf0JWcHys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Mjrf0JWcHys[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;qQwoQo4KvbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qQwoQo4KvbA[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;kQohgyKnlYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kQohgyKnlYQ[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2013)

Army Rangers[video=youtube;13R9N4gaalE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=13R9N4gaalE[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 3, 2013)

" ..he thinks we'll put an end to war this way.."
[youtube]A50lVLtSQik[/youtube]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> " ..he thinks we'll put an end to war this way.."
> [youtube]A50lVLtSQik[/youtube]


I love this song and it angers me beyond belief. Because it shows how little spoiled children have zero understanding that true evil exists. Their parent's protected them as they should. Unfortunately for evil to triumph all it takes is for good men to do nothing! Thank god we still have good men WILLING to lay down their lives so I can sleep fat and happy in my bed at night.

I pray god watches over each and every one of them and I pray that one day these ignorant children never have to see what hunts good men in the dark watches of the night. Because they couldn't handle it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2013)

Sky Pilot......"If all it was worth it, only time it will tell".............[video=youtube;NJz0wDOB74U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NJz0wDOB74U[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Several times in Vietnam I would see our Montagnard scouts, with human ears strung like trophies. I just thought they took pride in killing an enemy & kept a souvenir. It wasn't until I got home that I found out that was how they got paid by the CIA! Look up "Phoenix Program"...


Yeah that psy-op stuff. De-personalization and intimidation of the enemy. It's hard to kill someone who is human to you. There's also that moment of horror because people don't expect to see ears/scalps/teeth or what have you hanging off someone. That moment may give you the advantage. Sigh..... the science of war. So there was a method to the madness, I guess.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that psy-op stuff. De-personalization and intimidation of the enemy. It's hard to kill someone who is human to you. There's also that moment of horror because people don't expect to see ears/scalps/teeth or what have you hanging off someone. That moment may give you the advantage. Sigh..... the science of war. So there was a method to the madness, I guess.


I was such a naïve kid at 19


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 3, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I was such a naïve kid at 19


You weren't the only one.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that psy-op stuff. De-personalization and intimidation of the enemy. It's hard to kill someone who is human to you. There's also that moment of horror because people don't expect to see ears/scalps/teeth or what have you hanging off someone. That moment may give you the advantage. Sigh..... the science of war. So there was a method to the madness, I guess.


When I started to associate with the locals in Iraq, I started breaking free from this brainwashing they (USAF and Army) had worked so hard to inflict upon me. This breaking free caused me a LOT of trouble and pain. Rumors were started and I think something my own squadron members did to me scarred me more mentally/emotionally than the IEDs, mortars, snipers, and otherwise constant knowledge that people were trying to kill you.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2013)

People are so miss informed about Vietnam. Do you know that the North & South Vietnamese aren't the same people? The lowely rice farmers in the south were 2nd class to the Northern/Chineese Vietnamese. The Vietnam war was every bit an invasion & land grab by the Northern people against the lower class peasants of the south. Much like the 'Mestizo's' of Mexico. It was the upper class stealing from the poor!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2013)

A few of the things you had to look out for while on infantry patrol in Vietnam. Like we used to say "it was just another walk in the sun"![video=youtube;B0VzJ4LJniE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=B0VzJ4LJniE[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 3, 2013)

Reminds me of some of the stories I heard; the creativity, resourcefulness, and the level of malice that went into making these different devices.

I mean JESUS!!! 2:56 in the video above.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;XEBQgPwvrck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=XEBQgPwvrck[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> " ..he thinks we'll put an end to war this way.."


You know I'd like to apologize for my rage filled response yesterday. I had a bad day and it got the best of me. You see this is something that affects my family personally and I have had to live with this.

This issue is to close to home for me. I'm not always as kind as I should be to those who blame the soldier for the policies of the state. You see they are merely a weapon of our government. The government is who deploys them and sets the objective. They are simply cannon fodder. 

Let's see if this video can explain my feelings in a more polite way and again I do apologize for the shortness of my temper yesterday.

[video=youtube;zgTNKAYpVd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgTNKAYpVd4[/video]

Annie


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2013)

Annie......I've found it's better to let it out.......Hug


----------



## potpimp (Jun 4, 2013)

I wasn't as nice as C2G, thus Sunni deleting my post and sending me a nastygram, LOL. We do have a politics forum for all pansy-assed, cake eating conscientious objectors; this is not the right forum for that.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 4, 2013)

While i am not a veteran of war, i had gotten that song from listening to a combat veteran who now speaks out against war(s).. a view which i think deserves respect as much as those who use and support the military industrial complex and its terminology like 'megadeath'/'collateral damage'/'civilian casualties'.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> While i am not a veteran of war, i had gotten that song from listening to a combat veteran who now speaks out against war(s).. a view which i think deserves respect as much as those who use and support the military industrial complex and its terminology like 'megadeath'/'collateral damage'/'civilian casualties'.


I responded to you directly and you were not even capable of acknowledging my apology. I have a hard time entertaining your views in a folder meant for those who served when you can't even respond to my humanity. Please head over to politics and at least allow us our memories in peace if you can't be compassionate.

You see this is my problem you peace mongers can't even show kindness for those who are suffering. Yet without evidence of your compassion you lecture us on our wrongs. 

When their government called these men answered. Many were drafted but I doubt you've seen a draft in your lifetime. Please don't blame them for doing what they they HAD to do. If you want to debate the evils of the military industrial complex go create a thread in politics, toss me the link and I'll come and debate with you, if that is what you want but please may we have this thread in peace?

I would consider that a kindness.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I responded to you directly and you were not even capable of acknowledging my apology. I have a hard time entertaining your views in a folder meant for those who served when you can't even respond to my humanity. Please head over to politics and at least allow us our memories in peace if you can't be compassionate.
> 
> You see this is my problem you peace mongers can't even show kindness for those who are suffering. Yet without evidence of your compassion you lecture us on our wrongs.
> 
> ...




Bless you and a big THANK YOU. Sometimes we simply have to ignore simple minded people

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually I expected more 'negative' posts, when I started this thread. I respect everyone's view of our veterans, we are each entitled to our opinions. But please be respectful. Thank you for taking the time to read this thread, & make comment.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2013)

Fast-paced!
[video=youtube;0b2vW2tRmfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=0b2vW2tRmfQ[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sh5RHewBVKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Sh5RHewBVKE[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;cvysFHaUCA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cvysFHaUCA8[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pb4d87xvG6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb4d87xvG6E&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;PD15cYoFEHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD15cYoFEHk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;d6aVP1fgguk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=d6aVP1fgguk[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;jz3UAy2n3nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jz3UAy2n3nM[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

........my father lost a brother, an uncle I never knew.......At Normandy...RIP Uncle Larry......[video=youtube;bO6jGFBUuLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bO6jGFBUuLs[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 7, 2013)

Idk if this one has been posted yet, but I heard it on the radio and loved it. I don't have the ability to hear sound on this computer, so I'm not sure if this is the same version as the one I heard. I hope it is decent.

[video=youtube;dcukB0Tx8J0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcukB0Tx8J0[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

Great just great. Thanks for this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for that bro.....I'm glad to be over here where it's peaceful!lol


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for that bro.....I'm glad to be over here where it's peaceful!lol



Dam glad you are home


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;10ej46Mhshg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ej46Mhshg[/video]
I'm posting this for my brother who was an Army Ranger with the 2/14
He was with the Rangers that extracted the helicopter crews from the movie Blackhawk Down. Operation Restore Hope in Somalia
That wasn't the worst he saw when he was there.
I can only imagine what combat vets go through. The things he shared with me haunt me to this day. I miss him alot. PTSD took him too soon.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;10ej46Mhshg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ej46Mhshg[/video]
> I'm posting this for my brother who was an Army Ranger with the 2/14
> He was with the Rangers that extracted the helicopter crews from the movie Blackhawk Down. Operation Restore Hope in Somalia
> That wasn't the worst he saw when he was there.
> I can only imagine what combat vets go through. The things he shared with me haunt me to this day. I miss him alot. PTSD took him too soon.


.........Hugs............


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm already messed up.......Bring them home.....or send me back!.......


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 9, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> When I started to associate with the locals in Iraq, I started breaking free from this brainwashing they (USAF and Army) had worked so hard to inflict upon me. This breaking free caused me a LOT of trouble and pain. Rumors were started and I think something my own squadron members did to me scarred me more mentally/emotionally than the IEDs, mortars, snipers, and otherwise constant knowledge that people were trying to kill you.


As former AF EOD i concur!!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;odbUv7HA1nY]http://youtu.be/odbUv7HA1nY[/video]


Not meant to be disrespectful.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

Hendrix honored his draftment and went. He was 101st airborne and broke his ankle on a jump. Met a future band member in the army actually.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 9, 2013)

Hÿdra;9188348 said:


> As former AF EOD i concur!!!


Hooyah! 

When did you go through the 342nd Hÿdra? I was there in '03.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;IDF5MmCpZxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDF5MmCpZxc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (Jun 10, 2013)

listened to the ramones,clash,blondie,lots of punk rock 1977 to 1981 USMC still listen to that stuff! yeah man good thread.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 11, 2013)

doublejj said:


> [video=youtube;IDF5MmCpZxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDF5MmCpZxc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


I actually saw Jimi in concert once. I THINK it was the best concert I went to .


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 11, 2013)

Combat Vet Here USMC 0311 88-92 Gulf War. Hookin and jabbin


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/YAV3mLNqfJM Dirty Deeds


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> http://youtu.be/YAV3mLNqfJM Dirty Deeds


..."Dirty Deeds...Done Dirt Cheap"?..............Yeah you were a Jarhead!lol...Welcome bro.....Hooyah!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> ..."Dirty Deeds...Done Dirt Cheap"?..............Yeah you were a Jarhead!lol...Welcome bro.....Hooyah!



Thanks Double JJ UHHHHH RAHHH


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2013)

So when other branches Special Forces dial 911 who answers??

USAF! PJ! 
[video=youtube;2tL6vj81XqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tL6vj81XqE[/video]


" That others may live "


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jun 12, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Hooyah!
> 
> When did you go through the 342nd Hÿdra? I was there in '03.


02' - 03'  Still the most fun i ever had with my pants on. 

Initial Success or Total Failure! glad this thread was found!


cheers guys


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Hÿdra;9200801 said:


> 02' - 03'  Still the most fun i ever had with my pants on.
> 
> Initial Success or Total Failure! glad this thread was found!
> 
> ...


Were you there when our First Sgt. got the bomb in the mail? 

And yeah Curious2Garden, those PJ guys were pretty badass. Hydra and I were in the same squadron with them and combat control. Those guys went full speed ALL DAY. I remember seeing them up at 3am doing pushups in the back getting sprayed by a firehose. No way I could have ever kept up. It was fun having them around, but us EOD guys didn't have a chance with the ladies with these guys around, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> guys didn't have a chance with the ladies with these guys around, lol.


 Good thing it only takes a few of these guy's....gives the rest of us a chance.......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2013)

They say you never hear the one that gets you.....I was lucky....I heard every bullet that wizzed past my head!..


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> They say you never hear the one that gets you.....I was lucky....I heard every bullet that wizzed past my head!..


True dat... Only had three bullets wiz past my head and one shatter the bullet proof glass beside my head. But the mortars.... oh the mortars. 

"Incoming! Shit! They're walking them towards us! Run!...... Boom! Shit! We ran the wrong way! Run back the other way!"


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL!....OMG Yes!.......Oh have I been there!..!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Were you there when our First Sgt. got the bomb in the mail?
> 
> And yeah Curious2Garden, those PJ guys were pretty badass. Hydra and I were in the same squadron with them and combat control. Those guys went full speed ALL DAY. I remember seeing them up at 3am doing pushups in the back getting sprayed by a firehose. No way I could have ever kept up. It was fun having them around, but us EOD guys didn't have a chance with the ladies with these guys around, lol.


Really? I thought it would be like having a hot girlfriend (for a female). She sets the bait and you just wait while the goodies come floating by  there were always plenty of fish going by so you could usually snag one or two and that's all ya needed LOL.

Oh yeah and if I remember right you EOD guys were scary shit smart. Intimidating smart as I remember it and I don't intimidate easily that way. But yeah you guys.... um yeah....


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Really? I thought it would be like having a hot girlfriend (for a female). She sets the bait and you just wait while the goodies come floating by  there were always plenty of fish going by so you could usually snag one or two and that's all ya needed LOL.
> 
> Oh yeah and if I remember right you EOD guys were scary shit smart. Intimidating smart as I remember it and I don't intimidate easily that way. But yeah you guys.... um yeah....


Women don't want smart, lol. They want ripped muscles and being PJ is an aphrodisiac in itself. The thing was, there were ebough PJ and combat control guys to snag them all, lol. And the women didn't mind sharing. Once I got away from those guys things started looking up again.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> They say you never hear the one that gets you.....I was lucky....I heard every bullet that wizzed past my head!..


Amen me to thank God


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> They say you never hear the one that gets you.....I was lucky....I heard every bullet that wizzed past my head!..



I really think thats true. I never heard a thing. I woke up a week later and had no ideal what happened. Knew I was hurting like a MF.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2013)

My favorite Christina song.......[video=youtube;-ScjucUV8v0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ScjucUV8v0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;A9E7L_gYbWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=A9E7L_gYbWI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> My favorite Christina song....


Interesting, that makes me think of this.
[video=youtube;qafnJ6mRbgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qafnJ6mRbgk[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 17, 2013)

With that said, Christina A. is probably one of the best female singers in history, IMHO.

And I still have several Bing Crosby and Andrews Sisters 78 records on my shelf. I think Rum and Coca-Cola is my fave by them.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2013)

"Even our masters don't know the webs we weave".......[video=youtube;Pz3PTj6MmUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Pz3PTj6MmUc[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;zJaTQWFwW70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJaTQWFwW70&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2013)

I still Cry like a baby when I see the Stones of Arlington. Tears stream down my face for my brothers who didn't come home.
May God Bless them All.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been to Arlington once.......that's all I could take.......


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I've been to Arlington once.......that's all I could take.......


Been to many times. Lots of best friends resting their.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2013)

"Charlie didn't get much USO"......[video=youtube;WqkIYm3Hg9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WqkIYm3Hg9A[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 20, 2013)

Not exactly a combat song, but it was a fave of mine when I was deployed.

[video=youtube;V72fxBu43Dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V72fxBu43Dc[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a great song Niezt....it reminds me of this one.......John Riley...[video=youtube;rJiGXrfbq1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJiGXrfbq1A&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ozl9Gz8WivI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozl9Gz8WivI[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2013)

"For God & Country....I'll end your life!".........[video=youtube;Sam4lq2WHos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Sam4lq2WHos[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2013)

Many people spend a lifetime wondering if they've made a difference.........Military veterans don't have that problem.......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2013)

the real Rambo.....[video=youtube;NysxMe-2dPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NysxMe-2dPk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2013)

"Serve the people of the United States.....by any means"......[video=youtube;rbVrGLNd3BU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbVrGLNd3BU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2013)

"RPG to the left..everybody get down!"....[video=youtube;bH7KGfW0ZIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH7KGfW0ZIE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;FtnWMCjHyQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtnWMCjHyQA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a veteran and I need some happy music in my life from time to time. Ya know?

[video=youtube;mTrKiT_berc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrKiT_berc[/video]

Link to the lyrics: http://lyrics.wikia.com/Bitter:Sweet:The_Bomb


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Io_6UtzBf28]http://youtu.be/Io_6UtzBf28[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th to all the veterans! I woke up this morning & got this new hat from my wife, in honor of the 4th of July. For many years I would never tell anyone I was in Vietnam. When I came home, being a Vietnam vet wasn't cool ..... Now I have this new hat & I'll wear it proudly!.....


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Happy 4th to all the veterans! I woke up this morning & got this new hat from my wife, in honor of the 4th of July. For many years I would never tell anyone I was in Vietnam. When I came home, being a Vietnam vet wasn't cool ..... Now I have this new hat & I'll wear it proudly!.....






Damn Right you should be Proud Soldier
Welcome Home Job Well Done!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't fuck with the old Vietnam vets on the bus..............[video=youtube;iZjzfi6ncrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=iZjzfi6ncrA[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 4, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Don't fuck with the old Vietnam vets on the bus..............[video=youtube;iZjzfi6ncrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iZjzfi6ncrA[/video]


That white guy is a real POS though.... I mean, I loved seeing him stick up for himself and all and loved seeing the sassy old black man get his teeth knocked in, but Epic Beard Man is still scum. 

Still a great video though.

LMAO at 2:27 "next time... I'll F* you up."


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 5, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> That white guy is a real POS though.... I mean, I loved seeing him stick up for himself and all and loved seeing the sassy old black man get his teeth knocked in, but Epic Beard Man is still scum.
> 
> Still a great video though.
> 
> LMAO at 2:27 "next time... I'll F* you up."



Why would you say this ?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

JJ, can you give me some insight as to why 'Nam vets were treated so poorly, and looked down on, when most of them were drafted and had no choice? I've never understood why they weren't welcomed home with open arms.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 5, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Why would you say this ?


I've seen other videos of him. He proudly smokes crack, which he spends his "welfare" or whatever gov't check it is on it. There is another video of him causing problems at a baseball game and he was tasered. I don't know if I've got the right videos, but here are a few more. 

Anyway, I guess it's how you look at it. Is he a victim or a loser... 

[video=youtube;S3eBnpas7J0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3eBnpas7J0[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AedJy9tAYL4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhh_HQwaNw8


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> JJ, can you give me some insight as to why 'Nam vets were treated so poorly, and looked down on, when most of them were drafted and had no choice? I've never understood why they weren't welcomed home with open arms.


 I tried for years to answer that question Clayton. I guess at the time most people felt that supporting the soldiers was supporting the war. Miss-directed anger. It left me bitter for a long time....I'm still working thru a lot of it. Most people still look at us (Vietnam vets) as damaged goods, we remind them of a unpopular time....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I've seen other videos of him. He proudly smokes crack, which he spends his "welfare" or whatever gov't check it is on it. There is another video of him causing problems at a baseball game and he was tasered. I don't know if I've got the right videos, but here are a few more.
> 
> Anyway, I guess it's how you look at it. Is he a victim or a loser...
> 
> ...


Not everyone makes a good transition when they get back home. In his day, PTSD wasn't even talked about at the VA. There was little/no support for returning veterans, so most had to handle it themselves. Self medicating with what ever they could. Developed some bad habits & dependencies. There are lots of homeless veterans out there. I've got nothing but love for this guy, he's not hurting anyone but himself.......


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 5, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I've seen other videos of him. He proudly smokes crack, which he spends his "welfare" or whatever gov't check it is on it. There is another video of him causing problems at a baseball game and he was tasered. I don't know if I've got the right videos, but here are a few more.
> 
> Anyway, I guess it's how you look at it. Is he a victim or a loser...
> 
> ...


Please agree to disgree, with me on this. People come back from WAR with all kinds of problems. They each deal with it in their on way . I truly think you are a very cool person . Lets just let this go away. Thank you


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 5, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I tried for years to answer that question Clayton. I guess at the time most people felt that supporting the soldiers was supporting the war. Miss-directed anger. It left me bitter for a long time....I'm still working thru a lot of it. Most people still look at us (Vietnam vets) as damaged goods, we remind them of a unpopular time....



Bless you my friend........................


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> JJ, can you give me some insight as to why 'Nam vets were treated so poorly, and looked down on, when most of them were drafted and had no choice? I've never understood why they weren't welcomed home with open arms.


I'll try to wade in here Double JJ
Clayton I was a young man during the Viet Nam. We all watched it on the news every night. It seemed that the media tried to paint the Military as killers of 
civilians. When that could not be further from the truth. Does some of it happen in War Yes. We in the trenches don't want it to happen but you gotta remember in VN, no one really knew who the enemy was. Kids/women would walk up to troops with what looked like food and then blow up when they opened it. What would you do if that happened? I know what I would do. And it ain't pretty.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> JJ, can you give me some insight as to why 'Nam vets were treated so poorly, and looked down on, when most of them were drafted and had no choice? I've never understood why they weren't welcomed home with open arms.



Clayton I went in the Army in 73 . No I didnt go to Nam. But I ended up helping lots of the vets coming back from Nam. I was duty driver or helper.. for them That was my job. I took them any and everywhere they needed to go or do. To this day I have never felt more sorry for any bunch of people in my life. Not only did the American people beat them up they were very hard on themselves. I stayed in a barracks with a bunch of them. Crys and screaming all night long. Found one hanging in the latrine one morning and on and on. They had no life.But the hippy movement didnt help. They preached love and PEACE and blamed the vets coming back from Nam for what happened over their.Just totally sad


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 8, 2013)

After I thought about it this weekend, I retract my comment. He's not a POS in my book, he's only hurting himself and no one else... without reason. That makes a big difference for me.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> After I thought about this weekend, I retract my comment. He's not a POS in my book, he's only hurting himself and no one else... without reason. That makes a big difference for me.



Shows you are a real man.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Shows you are a real man.


I agree with hemlock.....IMHO the ability reassess & make appropriate change, is a major personality strength, or weakness in many. Thank you Neitz....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> JJ, can you give me some insight as to why 'Nam vets were treated so poorly, and looked down on, when most of them were drafted and had no choice? I've never understood why they weren't welcomed home with open arms.


Clayton this is none of my business but I can tell you why. Because the peace movement, at that time, blamed the soldiers. If you want to hear it explained it's pretty well laid out in Buffy St. Marie's Universal Soldier. That sort of encapsulates it. It was a case of blaming the victims.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I agree with hemlock.....IMHO the ability reassess & make appropriate change, is a major personality strength, or weakness in many. Thank you Neitz....


Lol, thanks.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;xjdEk0nXoKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjdEk0nXoKY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> My 1911....................


This one's for you SB......[video=youtube;14qTdp-Dd30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qTdp-Dd30&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2013)

Love the guy creeping around in his Khakis...LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;S9JdxujvwP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=S9JdxujvwP8[/video].....these guy's were in my old unit in Vietnam, 9th infantry......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh I was looking for new cadence to run to and found this! Almost died laughing! 
USAF for the WIN!!! My hubby proudly upholds that tradition. He tried out for the SNCO coffee mug drill team but is bitter since he was passed over......

[video=youtube;XHL0ZjgVxt0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHL0ZjgVxt0[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL!......Yes, I can relate.......for you curious......."She wore a yellow ribbon"....[video=youtube;yTaps4fuvB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTaps4fuvB4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> LOL!......Yes, I can relate.......for you curious......."She wore a yellow ribbon"....


LOL too funny! Good one. I've added it to the player  You know I've been pounding my rage into the asphalt listening to these guys. It helps to hit the bed so tired your brain has stopped. So many people forget America is what we make of it. It is a melting pot. You don't sell out, you buy in. So many people want the benefits without the purchase price.

[video=youtube;GdUNx8qPRa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdUNx8qPRa0[/video]

No free lunch.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;r_dtRIf0rGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_dtRIf0rGY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2013)

US AIR FORCE PJ's..........[video=youtube;lcAnT2hcsZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcAnT2hcsZo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;SffIaglFrz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SffIaglFrz4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2013)

Navy Seal 'Boat Guy's'.......[video=youtube;Bqoja3iWWaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqoja3iWWaE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2013)

If this Navy Seal comes after you, don't bother running, you'll only die tired! lol......[video=youtube;0kidOBV7yxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0kidOBV7yxY[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2013)

Elite Warfighters.......[video=youtube;Y-9r5gynOsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Y-9r5gynOsY[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2013)

American Soldier......[video=youtube;ctVI5baftFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctVI5baftFo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;2BnpsXY7F8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2BnpsXY7F8g[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

I whine when I hump it a few miles, in the cool of the morning, with 3 liters of ice on my back, sprinklers to dance in and green lawns to fall over onto. I'm going to run more and whine less.

[video=youtube;Sam4lq2WHos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sam4lq2WHos[/video]

......but I would like one of the fancy schmancy new helmets with the combo camera mount/beer opener, please.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2013)

How did you know it is also a bottle opener?......that was classified........


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2013)

"Carnivore", the Bradley Fighting Vehicle commanded by Sgt Johnson, has been credited with 2600 confirmed kills in Iraq & Afghanistan.......................................................[video=youtube;OXSpvjVkUE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OXSpvjVkUE8[/video]


----------



## ibob (Aug 1, 2013)

thats crazy


----------



## Curtis Lowe (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kgkYN3QjD5M]http://youtu.be/kgkYN3QjD5M[/video]

Love this topic. Some wonderful people here I see. Thanks to those who gave so much and are still giving.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;CMx8a59zDoY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMx8a59zDoY[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2013)

I love it Annie.....reminds me of this..........Air Craft Carrier Dance.....[video=youtube;wDSzg8PqKyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=wDSzg8PqKyw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> If this Navy Seal comes after you, don't bother running, you'll only die tired!


Run or no run we all die tired


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2013)

How did I miss this one? LOL
[video=youtube;1NYw83uAQig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NYw83uAQig[/video]

Hub still protects his silly, wild gurl. We got stopped by the popo and he took a court appearance for me  what a sweetie!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

Have a good Veterans day & welcome home to all veterans.....Salute'


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;reDiz5nkxK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reDiz5nkxK8[/video]

and god bless you for being downrange this holiday season.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

LOL the USAF kids flash mobbed the air and space. I LOVE the uniforms  Classy.
[video=youtube;gIoSga7tZPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gIoSga7tZPg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

All the WWII vets from my family have now passed. Today's the day my Uncle's ornament get's put on the tree. He signed up because December 7th was their twin towers. He was lost at sea 8/9/1942 during the battle of the Solomon Islands with all hands aboard the USS Jarvis. Although this was released in 1943 my mother could never hear this song without reminiscing, so now I do too although I never knew him. 

[video=youtube;VFGfCn5rKIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGfCn5rKIM[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;jy-f1qetjYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy-f1qetjYE[/video]

30+ yrs after but still a good one


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;2XGRrZfOhtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XGRrZfOhtk[/video]

The planes are coming home. This is the time of year you see them coming back in 2 and 3 ship formations. I miss being on a mac base. EDW is test so we don't get the homecoming that I am used to. But we still see them straggling in. Then getting to hear hub carp about no room at the inn


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;2JPIeyBPum0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JPIeyBPum0[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 11, 2013)

I saw a movie a few weeks ago about the Navajo code.
Good movie.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;vmNKspKUaTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmNKspKUaTQ[/video]
You know Ira Hayes. He is one of the men raising the flag at Iwo Jima.
Johnny Cash has a whole album dedicated to American Natives called Bitter Tears. He was made an honorary member of the Seneca Indian Tribe for his work bringing awareness with this album.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;y5leMiif4pM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5leMiif4pM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

singlemalt, this seemed like the song for you 

[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

The battling bastards of Bastogne.

[video=youtube;lZe2H8nvUAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lZe2H8nvUAM[/video]


----------



## futant (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;vmNKspKUaTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmNKspKUaTQ[/video]
> You know Ira Hayes. He is one of the men raising the flag at Iwo Jima.
> Johnny Cash has a whole album dedicated to American Natives called Bitter Tears. He was made an honorary member of the Seneca Indian Tribe for his work bringing awareness with this album.


Ira Hayes didn't actually raise the flag. He was made to do a second raising for a picture happy officer. The real raising of the flag was not photographed. Then the U.S. army pulled Hayes from duty and tried to force Hayes to go on tours stateside to raise money for war bonds. Ira felt so bad he left the "circus" and re-enlisted himself back into the war. That is what makes Hayes a real hero.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2013)

I spent a wonderful day last Sat at a pig roast with a group of Veterans, mostly Vietnam veterans, including native American Marine Veteran combat wounded in Vietnam. Awesome day.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2013)

Christmas in Vietnam........http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aX-OWGxuIwM


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 2, 2014)

Just wanted to share something with my friends. I been a little under the weather so havent seen many of my friends lately. A dam good friend of mine who we call Bandit (lost his legs and right arm in Nam)came to see me yesterday. I cried when I saw him coming up the stairs.Yes I said coming up the stairs with both his legs blown off . He laughed and fired up a big fat joint as soon as he was in the door.I cant smoke yet because of surgery but I still had a wonderful day .I can how ever ingest some weed by other ways. He is still here by the way. Packing a bowl as I type. Just wanted to share. God bless you all.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2014)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Just wanted to share something with my friends. I been a little under the weather so havent seen many of my friends lately. A dam good friend of mine who we call Bandit (lost his legs and right arm in Nam)came to see me yesterday. I cried when I saw him coming up the stairs.Yes I said coming up the stairs with both his legs blown off . He laughed and fired up a big fat joint as soon as he was in the door.I cant smoke yet because of surgery but I still had a wonderful day .I can how ever ingest some weed by other ways. He is still here by the way. Packing a bowl as I type. Just wanted to share. God bless you all.


YEah though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no evil for I am my Brother Keeper and he is Mine.... Brotherhood that's what its all about. you guys have a great day!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2014)

repost..........


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2014)

There are 7 veterans in this picture. Band of brothers.....& sisters.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2014)

We are on the road to recovery.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2014)

They've come to snuff the Rooster.........


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2014)

Why?.........


----------



## doublejj (Apr 18, 2014)

Goodnight Saigon
"They herd the hum of our motors, counted our rotors, & waited for us to arrive".....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2014)

Still in Saigon......


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2014)

#1 Hits of the Vietnam era.........


----------



## Desr (May 4, 2014)

futant said:


> Ira Hayes didn't actually raise the flag. He was made to do a second raising for a picture happy officer. The real raising of the flag was not photographed. Then the U.S. army pulled Hayes from duty and tried to force Hayes to go on tours stateside to raise money for war bonds. Ira felt so bad he left the "circus" and re-enlisted himself back into the war. That is what makes Hayes a real hero.


Hayes actually was a US Marine. The flag raising was five US Marines and a Navy Corpsman. Also. he did raise the flag on Suribachi, the thing about the picture is..thats not the actual flag raising, its the second bigger flag being raised. Hayes died of alcoholism and freezing. after drinking he passed out outside in Jan 55 (i think) and just died. For more USMC knowledge visit your recruiters office today! hahah

EDIT: attached is the photo of the first flag raising.


----------



## Desr (May 4, 2014)

anyways, music!! haha anyone like rob bailey and the hustle standard>? i listen in the gym mostly but its great.


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2014)

Desr said:


> Hayes actually was a US Marine. The flag raising was five US Marines and a Navy Corpsman. Also. he did raise the flag on Suribachi, the thing about the picture is..thats not the actual flag raising, its the second bigger flag being raised. Hayes died of alcoholism and freezing. after drinking he passed out outside in Jan 55 (i think) and just died. For more USMC knowledge visit your recruiters office today! hahah
> 
> EDIT: attached is the photo of the first flag raising.


I recently watched a show on combat photographers......35 combat photographers hit the beach d-day at Iwo Jima......


----------



## Desr (May 4, 2014)

yeah man thats crazy, plus nowadays they can remake everything color, so its really cool to see old combat flicks. plus i love my documentaries..haha


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2014)

"I won't know the man that kills me....... & I don't know these men I kill"...


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2014)

US ARMY 75th Rangers.......


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey where is everyone. DJJ you alright???????


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2014)

it's all good....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## beans davis (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## beans davis (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2014)

The theme song for my unit 




Salute my Brothers and salute to the 'Yards


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2014)

beans davis said:


> Haven't seen that shit for awhile


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2014)

I come from a family of service and the line continues, a few of the emeritus.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing C2G. A very respectable family you have .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## panhead (Dec 10, 2014)

My hats off to all you cats that went into combat , i thought for sure i was going to Vietnam but thankfully politics of the day interceded in my favor & the war ended.

From my generation of the 60's & 70's theres 2 songs that allways remind me of the war & thats CCR Fortunate son & Ohio by CSN , man there was so much music back then based on the war .

Another thing from my generation i'll never forget is at the protests blacks would have signs that said " No VC ever called me a Nigger & that shit really hit home with me back then .


----------



## panhead (Dec 10, 2014)

As soon as i hit the reply button i remembered what i personally think is the best wrote song about the horrors of war , Metallica's song " One " ,imagine being that combat vet laying in his bed ,deaf,blind,unable to speak & paralyzed ,trapped within his mind , thats some heavy shit they laid down with that track .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2015)

This goes out to all the Vietnam veteran brothers & sisters.......


----------



## Desr (Jan 10, 2015)

when i was over the soundtrack was pretty much let the bodies hit the floor. lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2015)

Desr said:


> when i was over the soundtrack was pretty much let the bodies hit the floor. lol


Kids...


----------



## Desr (Jan 11, 2015)

grampas...


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Jan 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> What don't kill you, makes you stronger
> I lived thru Vietnam. Every day after that 'is gravy'!
> Please really enjoy each day of your life


Nice salmon man!


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Jan 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Look what I found in my duf bag when I got home, ooops.........."M1911A1 US ARMY"
> My most trusted friend for over 40 years!


Is the manufacturer Colt or Springfield armory? Weapons were pretty impossible to get home from my tours i had a full auto ak i paid 100$ from an iraqi police man, had to ditch it. Now im stuck with my civilian model i built myself


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2015)

Sweet weapon bro....
my .45 is an Ithaca manufactured around 1943, during WWII. I lifted it off of a dead VC & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it..


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Jan 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet weapon bro....
> my .45 is an Ithaca manufactured around 1943, during WWII. I lifted it off of a dead VC & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet weapon bro....
> my .45 is an Ithaca manufactured around 1943, during WWII. I lifted it off of a dead VC & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it..
> View attachment 3329520



Sell me that gun JJ.....


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet weapon bro....
> my .45 is an Ithaca manufactured around 1943, during WWII. I lifted it off of a dead VC & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it..


My Grandfather kept a .45 officers model from Korea.

My Father kept a Browning hi-power he relieved from Mr. Charles from Viet Nam.

I kept 10 fingers, 10 toes, and most of my sanity, which is good enough for me.


----------



## Dr. Black (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey DoubleJJ,

Thanks for the thread brother. Music definitely helps.
Signed up just to reply to this. Much respect.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

Dr. Black said:


> Hey DoubleJJ,
> 
> Thanks for the thread brother. Music definitely helps.
> Signed up just to reply to this. Much respect.


welcome home brother.....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 2, 2015)

Reminds me so much of Viet Nam.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2015)

Not much has changed.


----------



## Dr. Black (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Feb 20, 2015)

For the brothers that didn't return.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Black (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello darkness my old friend...


----------

